# Wraps vs Painted Cresting



## Loaded4bear (Feb 20, 2007)

I had to kill some time before the opener and I decided to crest up some arrows w/ some old fashioned rustoleum paint.....I masked off about 6" and let the paint fly...not to heavy so I wouldn't get runs. 

After about a day of drying I fletched them w/ Blazers and all seems well...am I missing something with the popularity of cresting wraps? They shoot well and fletching is solid (pulled them through a few ragged targets with no issues.)

I realize that I can't control arrow weight as accurately as with a wrap and that refletching or arrow work with be a bit more involved with paint removal/repaint but so far I can't see any real draw backs...am I missing something? 

Just looking for some opinions


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

I don't know how others results are with painting, but I love the crests. They look good, its a good way to add a little weight and I think they hold great! 
Lets see them, any pics?


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

It just takes time to make the dips and crests the old fashioned way. A wrap and your done with everything. Most people don't work on their own bows let alone make arrows.

Cresting is one arrow at a time spun and crested more colors the more time.

Weight is no real issue and you will not see it in the field. I shot my arrows out to 65 yards and they would all group the same for diped/crested vs non.

Here is how mine look.

Skinner


----------



## Fix_F16 (Feb 15, 2006)

I've used both and I definitely like paint/cresting better. The wraps are fairly easy to put on, but I don't like dealing with them one I have to replace a fletch. The paint holds up while removing glue. With a wrap, you have to remove the rest of the fletchings and the old wrap, which ends up being a pain in the butt. It also increases the liklihood of damaging the fibers in the arrows.


----------



## Frankie 2 Times (Jul 13, 2007)

Not to high-jack this thread, but I have an arrow cresting kit, complete with motor, stand and the works. I haven't used it in years and thought I would offer to sell it, if anyone is interested.....

Send me a pm.

Sorry for the distraction.


----------

